# new layout blinds



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello every one!! I'm new to this whole thread thing. but i've been hunting ducks and geese since you could still use lead shot here in PA. Until now I have either used a hasty scrape (for those ex-military) with some sort of camo cover, or have just constructed a blind out of natural materials at hand in the feild. this year i tried a layout blind and I AM HOOKED!! I'm a big guy @ 6' 2" and 280 pounds, so my question is this; do any of you have a suggestion as to a brand and type of layout blind that would fit me. I hunt in any thing from corn stubble to green feilds. also has anyone ever heard anything GOOD or BAD about this KILLZONE lay 'n slay layout? you can get one on ebay for $99.99 with free shipping (ebay item # 160315788774). it's just khaki but it truly looks loaded!! Any insight would be appreciated!! thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=65745

Check that out :wink:

As far as BIG goes the Avery Migrator was designed for bigger people, it's an all around big blind. The price tag is a little heavier than that Kill Zone but it's a pretty sweet blind. I don't use one, but have been in one before.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just purchased a Kill Zone. It seems to be ok, it is steel frame, and I know nothing about blinds, but it seems small inside. Maybe I just haven't got it adjusted right yet. Scroll down where I have a post about it. It seems to be bigger than some.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah thanks. let me know how that thing works out for ya? i layed in one of those pacific outdoors blinds in the cornbelt pattern last wed. and let me tell ya, with just the right amount of stubbling i had birds setting down virtually in my lap!! took a pic with my cell of one honker at about three feet from me! that being said i trully belive that if you're over 5'10" and 150 pounds that thing is just too small!! doors would'nt even close all the way!! had em sittin on my chest the whole morning! just not a comfy situation. couldn't even move enough to use my short reeds!! and...it's not very durable either the tension straps at the bottom of the thing that hold the whole thing taught, including the seat are already broken after just three outings!! i am not a happy camper!! so...am i just cheap or frugal? and is there even a difference?!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wow glad I didn't buy one, had it on my watch list.

The Kill Zone closed all the way. Haven't had it in the field yet, maybe I will go playing this weekend. Gonna take alot of makeup to make it pretty, but that's ok. It seems like it has some thin insulation on the bottom of the foot box. Not much storage, there is a flag holder, but it looks too small for my flag. There is one small mesh compartment maybe a box of shells would fit.

I do like the fact that there are no cross bars or buckles under my back or butt. Maybe could use a little more padding in the seat, but I will probably buy a cheap (not battery) heated pad.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, the company is givin me big ones. i've literally called them over 30 times with just one response!! left em a nasty message today as a matter of fact. anywho, i've got a ton of burlap ghillie material from my military service so the issue of the solid khaki color might not pose an issue? they (killzone) says thay have sold a hoop of em with no returns...(like they would say otherwise right?) but to me it really does look like a finisher or one of the cabela's or gander brand models. any info you get as you use it and break it in would be appreciated!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be getting my Cabelas, in a couple days. I also have a new F A SUB blind coming, that will be about a week. Will compare and post results.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

FA Eliminator Pro-Guide will have plenty room for you, and if you want overkill try the Pro-Guide XL. I have both and in the XL there is almost too much room.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I own a pro-guide and pro-guide Xl. The thing I really like about the XL is it's SUB style frame so it allows the side of the blind to sag in a little bit and blend a little better than the original pro guide that has the solid tube running the length of the blind just below the doors that gives it a more rigid look from the outside.


----------

